# head bolt torque specs?



## dire mccain (Sep 13, 2009)

what is the torque spec for the head bolts? I don't have an angle wrench- just a basic torque wrench

it's a 2003 GXE (1.8L)


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The method B in the FSM is to torque then paint mark on the head for reference, then tighten down till the bolt head turned by the appropriate angle ( 90 -95 degrees on the B14)

Did you check the FSM ?

Big discussion in the GA16 forum about head bolts.
Replacing with grade 12.9 cap head bolts, re-usable and can torque to higher value, no angle wrench required. This has been done on the GA.

What size are the QG Head bolts, dia pitch and length ?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

BTW if the head bolts are the stretch type you do have to replace them on the QG ?


----------



## dire mccain (Sep 13, 2009)

Actually, I had downloaded the Nissan FSM on the sentra but didn't notice the 'Option B' info about the head bolts.

I have torqued the original bolts down to 50 pounds and will have to go with that...unless someone here tells me that the head will blow...

If it is indeed critical please tell me and I will tear it up and retorque...

thanks...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I will find and paste it for you, from the B14 FSM I think. I will look at the B15 and N16 as well.

Do you know the bolt dia pitch and length ?

Did you replace them ?

Since this engine is a known problem for head gaskets failing/blowing yes I believe its critical to get it right.

On engines like this its good to replace the bolts with an upgraded stud set or get upgraded bolts yourself and torque up to a higher valve. This gives a higher clamping force on the gasket and holds things together better.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well looks like you got lucky....

This is from the 2001 N16 Almera FSM, QG engine, and as you can see it says with no angle wrench tighten to 43 ft lbs. 50 ft lbs is an acceptable, and maybe advisable, over torque in my opinion.


----------



## dire mccain (Sep 13, 2009)

I really appreciate your help. This has been nerve wracking. Lots of new stuff to deal with- variable valve timing? Oil pressure controlled? Angle wrench? I rebuilt my 300zx
and I've redone my Supra twice...but this stuff is all new to me...just when I thought I had every tool in the box...angle gauge? Stretch bolts?

damn.


----------

